# make a stirling engine



## delmonte (Aug 18, 2008)

I want to make a stirling engine like the one on the Free Energy article what would you use if you were going to make one?  I need ideas for everyday garbage or junk items I can use from around the house.  In particular I have to figure out two metal containers that fit together without much of a gap to use as a piston / pressure chamber.


----------

